
Why Is the Startup Scorecard So Fucked? - Enthouan
https://medium.com/@mattmunson/why-is-the-startup-scorecard-so-f-cked-97eab9a70d04#.umhzajwdp
======
b_emery
Why not use your own score card? I would think someone would be more impressed
by a savvy, honest answer that talks about the business than just a size
comparison. But what do I know!

